# Walmart to ban open carry.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Lot of people do so here in AZ. It's not uncommon at all to see open carry here in our Walmarts. Concealed carry will be okay, if you have a permit.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...carry-asks-white-house-to-pursue-gun-control/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Trying to appease their panty wetting crowd


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I've seen some pretty strange looking people waddling around that store with their "High Points" hanging on their XXXL belt.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks as if Kroger is going to do the same thing. We don't have a Kroger in our area, but we do have a Fry's. My wife says Kroger owns Fry's. Fry's does a *HUGE* amount of business here.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/kroger-hops-on-the-anti-gun-bandwagon-bans-open-carry/


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Lot of people do so here in AZ. It's not uncommon at all to see open carry here in our Walmarts. Concealed carry will be okay, if you have a permit.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...carry-asks-white-house-to-pursue-gun-control/


Since Arizona went "Constitutional Carry" I've only on occasion seen people openly carrying in public or in stores. It used to be more commonplace when open carry was the only lawful way to carry in this state.

I think what started all of this was when Texas went "Constitutional Carry". A bunch of f'n idiots then took it upon themselves to openly carry AR-15's into a Walmart's. Myself, I doubt that they were pro-gun and more than likely they were gun control activists trying to make a statement. They wanted to scare the hell out of shoppers. The end result would be for Walmart's to prohibit open carry in their stores or worse turn them into gun free zones altogether. The resent shootings was the straw that broke the camel's back for Walmart's and Kroger.

What kind of asshole's would just waltz around in public with AR-15's anyway? If they were people on our side, which I doubt, they surely must realize that they wouldn't be doing our cause any good? We've got enough problems with the media labeling us with every derogatory term that they can come up with. Why pour gasoline on their fire?

These policies won't affect me as I never open carry in public while going about my daily business. Not only for strategic reasons, but I don't want to draw any unwanted attention to myself. I don't have a problem with people who choose to open carry. I don't think most people in Arizona do either as I've yet to see anyone freak out at the sight of someone openly carrying a sidearm. But I've yet to see anyone openly carrying AR-15's, AK's or ANY long gun for that matter in public. I'm sure that would indeed raise a few eyebrows even in gun friendly Arizona. Even though it's perfectly legal.

However if open carry were illegal a concealed carrier could get arrested if for any reason their sidearm was exposed to the general public. Something as simple as a gust of wind, entering and exiting a vehicle or accidentally "printing".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Since Arizona went "Constitutional Carry" I've only on occasion seen people openly carrying in public or in stores. It used to be more commonplace when open carry was the only lawful way to carry in this state.
> 
> I think what started all of this was when Texas went "Constitutional Carry". A bunch of f'n idiots then took it upon themselves to openly carry AR-15's into a Walmart's. Myself, I doubt that they were pro-gun and more than likely they were gun control activists trying to make a statement. They wanted to scare the hell out of shoppers. The end result would be for Walmart's to prohibit open carry in their stores or worse turn them into gun free zones altogether. The resent shootings was the straw that broke the camel's back for Walmart's and Kroger.
> 
> ...


Yes, idiots do make it much harder on all the rest of us. I've yet to see anyone carrying around a long gun of any kind.

I still see open carry handguns. Maybe not as often as I used to, but enough still.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't see the need for open carrying in a crowded public place. 
If someone wants your gun badly enough it's there for the taking. 
As soon as they get near the sports dept, baseball bat %*#>€@# *OUCH*.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just sent this e-mail to Kroger's. Feel free to use it or edit it as you like. I suggest others do the same. If we don't let our opinions become known we may not be able to carry in any major store anywhere. We can't allow Mom's Demand Action who orchestrated this be the last word.

I have an Arizona Concealed Weapons permit and never open carry anywhere in public while going about my daily business. How will Kroger's just announced firearms policy affect people like me?

My wife and I like shopping in your store and have made friends with a number of your employees. In fact it's because of them that we enjoy shopping at your store. We look forward to seeing them every week. I have no intentions of shopping anywhere else.

My biggest concern is having to leave my sidearm in my vehicle while I shop. As it could get stolen and fall into the wrong hands in spite of being hidden, my vehicle locked and no decals (NRA etc.) that would indicate that there might be a firearm inside. The safest place for a gun for those who choose to exercise their 2nd Amendment rights and lawfully carry is on their person.

Arizona is a very 2nd Amendment friendly state and I am not alone. On any given day and in any given place there are people lawfully carrying a sidearm as they go about their daily business without any incident. You'd think that with all of these people "packing" there'd be people blowing each other away over any stupid little incident?

It is my understanding that this policy will apply to openly carrying a sidearm and not affect concealed carry? I certainly don't have a problem with that. Although I am disappointed that Kroger's has caved into the anti 2nd Amendment groups demands.

Those of us who lawfully carry a sidearm for self defense are not a threat to anyone. Why should we have to be scapegoated for the acts of the criminally insane? If a deranged individual that's on a suicide mission decides that they want to kill as many people as possible before ending their own life, there's not a sign, policy or a law in the world that will stop them.

At least here in Arizona you will occasionally see someone openly carrying a sidearm while going about their daily business. Even though I don't open carry myself, I've yet to see anyone freak out over those that do and call the police or send in the swat teams.

From 1966 to date there have been 1,077 victims of a mass shooting. Not to trivialize these events and as bad as these events are. Your chances of getting struck by lightning are greater than becoming a victim of a mass shooting. To put things into perspective since 1966 an average of 20.3 people are killed per year in a mass shooting. That's an average of 20.3 out of 330 million people. Compared to an average of 51 who are killed annually by lightning.

I'm all for rational and sane policies regarding the criminal and negligent misuse of firearms. However establishing "gun free zones" and knee jerk reactions is not one of them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I don't see the need for open carrying in a crowded public place.
> *If someone wants your gun badly enough it's there for the taking.*
> As soon as they get near the sports dept, baseball bat %*#>€@# *OUCH*.


Absolutely!

I've had on occasion stood on the check out line right behind someone who's openly carrying a sidearm and thought of how easy it would be to take it and use it on the carrier or anyone else for the matter. Not only that but in the event of a mass shooting and if spotted by the shooter the open carrier might be the first one taken out. There is no need to advertise that you're packin' heat.

Since Arizona has always allowed open carry for such a long time a lot of people take it for granted and as such are oblivious to their surroundings. They probably forget that they are even armed? Mostly because at one time that was the only way to lawfully carry until 1994 when a permit was required to carry concealed. Then in 2010 we became a "Constitutional Carry" state.

The only time that I ever open carry is out in the middle of nowhere where there's no one around except my wife, the rattlesnakes, lizards and scorpions.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I too, have seen countless individuals open carry and appear to be clueless, in regards to weapon safe guarding.

Just a day or so ago, my wife and I went to Fry's to grocery shop. Once at the self-checkout out, a guy in front of us was busy bagging up his groceries. At least 3 or 4 times, he bent over at the waist, fully exposing his open carry pistol.

I was standing about 2-3 feet behind him. I could have easily drew his auto from his holster. He was probably in his late 20's. He made no attempt what-so-ever to insure that his semi-auto remained inaccessible to others.

For a very brief moment, I considered talking to him about it. But, in this day & age, one never really knows how others might respond. I let it go.

Weapon safe guarding and retention has always been a big issue with me. I see it being ignored by others all too often.

*It is a big deal* to carry an exposed sidearm in public. You have a duty and an obligation to insure that it remains on your person and that others are fully aware that you are aware of it at all times.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I too, have seen countless individuals open carry and appear to be clueless, in regards to weapon safe guarding.
> 
> Just a day or so ago, my wife and I went to Fry's to grocery shop. Once at the self-checkout out, a guy in front of us was busy bagging up his groceries. At least 3 or 4 times, he bent over at the waist, fully exposing his open carry pistol.
> 
> ...


I was at a car show and my friend said to me: "Wouldja' look at that, those people are putting their hands all over your car". I looked at him and said: "What can I do? I'm armed and want to avoid any type of confrontation". If I wasn't armed I might have gone over and told them to get your f'n hands off my car. Sometimes that's whatcha' gotta' do. Just let it go. I don't know who said it but an armed society is a polite society.

It's the same when you're out on the highway and some idiot cuts you off. You're tempted to flip 'em "the bird". But ya' just gotta' let it go.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I understood that Kroger stated a year ago that they did not want customers carrying in their stores at all, open or concealed. I still carry concealed everytime I go into a Kroger. I never see any signs prohibiting carry and since my EDC is concealed, no one is bothered. If they truly made an issue of not carrying at all, I'd find another store to shop in.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I was at a car show and my friend said to me: "Wouldja' look at that, those people are putting their hands all over your car". I looked at him and said: "What can I do? I'm armed and want to avoid any type of confrontation". If I wasn't armed I might have gone over and told them to get your f'n hands off my car. Sometimes that's whatcha' gotta' do. Just let it go. I don't know who said it but an armed society is a polite society.
> 
> It's the same when you're out on the highway and some idiot cuts you off. You're tempted to flip 'em "the bird". But ya' just gotta' let it go.


I'm not a car nut, but I've gone to many a car show as I do enjoy looking at them. Not once would I have ever thought about laying a hand of any kind on any one of them.

If I do move in to take a closer look, I'm very careful not to get too close. I always maintain a space of at least 1 foot. I'm well aware that the vast majority of the vehicles on display have literally thousands of hours of labor and love (and untold $$'s) invested in them. No way would I jeopardize any of that by being careless around them.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

desertman said:


> Since Arizona went "Constitutional Carry" I've only on occasion seen people openly carrying in public or in stores. It used to be more commonplace when open carry was the only lawful way to carry in this state.
> 
> I think what started all of this was when Texas went "Constitutional Carry". A bunch of f'n idiots then took it upon themselves to openly carry AR-15's into a Walmart's. Myself, I doubt that they were pro-gun and more than likely they were gun control activists trying to make a statement. They wanted to scare the hell out of shoppers. The end result would be for Walmart's to prohibit open carry in their stores or worse turn them into gun free zones altogether. The resent shootings was the straw that broke the camel's back for Walmart's and Kroger.
> 
> ...


Um, Texas isn't constitutional carry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I’m not bothered by their open carry ban as I don’t believe in that method of carry unless you’re outside of an urban area but I’m not happy with their removal of handgun ammo, tho. That’s a crock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't shop at Walmart so this has zero affect on me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

corneileous said:


> Um, Texas isn't constitutional carry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're right, Sorry I meant to say allowed for open carry.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> I don't shop at Walmart so this has zero affect on me.


If we didn't have a Walmart here, it would really suck. We only have two dedicated grocery stores. We did have three over a year ago, but one closed up.

We shop @ Walmart quite often. It has all we need at competitive prices. I don't get involved in all the politics that's associated with Walmart, or politics in general.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not a car nut, but I've gone to many a car show as I do enjoy looking at them. Not once would I have ever thought about laying a hand of any kind on any one of them.
> 
> If I do move in to take a closer look, I'm very careful not to get too close. I always maintain a space of at least 1 foot. I'm well aware that the vast majority of the vehicles on display have literally thousands of hours of labor and love (and untold $$'s) invested in them. No way would I jeopardize any of that by being careless around them.


Most people respect other people's property at car shows. Unfortunately some people don't. I was at one show where this woman was with her three children. She just stood there as her kids were using my car as a jungle gym. Climbing all over the fenders, jumping up and down on the running boards with their hands clinging on to the open windows.

This time I hadda' say something, so I yelled at them: "GET OFF THAT CAR". They turned, looked at me and then continued. So I yelled at them again. At which point their mother gave me a dirty look and yelled at me: "IF YOU DON'T WANT PEOPLE LOOKING AT YOUR CAR JUST LEAVE IT IN THE GARAGE". She then stormed off kids in tow. I felt like bitching her out, but was so speechless I didn't know what to say.

A lot of people put a few signs in the windows that say: "Look but don't touch". I don't like to do that as people like to take pictures of the cars including myself. Those signs spoil a good picture.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

desertman said:


> Most people respect other people's property at car shows. Unfortunately some people don't. I was at one show where this woman was with her three children. She just stood there as her kids were using my car as a jungle gym. Climbing all over the fenders, jumping up and down on the running boards with their hands clinging on to the open windows.
> 
> This time I hadda' say something, so I yelled at them: "GET OFF THAT CAR". They turned, looked at me and then continued. So I yelled at them again. At which point their mother gave me a dirty look and yelled at me: "IF YOU DON'T WANT PEOPLE LOOKING AT YOUR CAR JUST LEAVE IT IN THE GARAGE". She then stormed off kids in tow. I felt like bitching her out, but was so speechless I didn't know what to say.
> 
> A lot of people put a few signs in the windows that say: "Look but don't touch". I don't like to do that as people like to take pictures of the cars including myself. Those signs spoil a good picture.


I woulda said to her as she stormed off that looking at it's ok, it's the kids crawling all over it that you don't appreciate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If we didn't have a Walmart here, it would really suck. We only have two dedicated grocery stores. We did have three over a year ago, but one closed up.
> 
> We shop @ Walmart quite often. It has all we need at competitive prices. I don't get involved in all the politics that's associated with Walmart, or politics in general.


I wish that I didn't have to get involved in politics. Then I wouldn't have to be concerned as to whether this country remains a "Constitutional Republic" or not?

But the fact still remains that we are on our way to becoming a socialist aristocracy, ruled by oligarchs. Which is precisely why we even have a 2nd Amendment in the first place to prevent that. Every time there is a Democrat administration we take two steps further towards that goal. The Republicans? Maybe one step back and at the very least prolong the inevitable.

The first thing that has to go is the 2nd Amendment. Those who wish to rule over us will never allow the citizens to remain armed. They and their cohorts in the national media will stop at nothing to try and convince you that to remain armed you will not only be a danger to yourself but to others as well. Hypocrites that they are as they go about their daily lives living behind walls with armed security 24/7.

But the fact still remains that when all is said and done they will have the guns and we will have none. Those guns will then have to be used to take the guns from those who refuse to turn over theirs. At that point we will all become slaves to our benevolent overlords. If some people can't see the irony of having a gun ban enforced by men with guns, then they fail to understand why the 2nd Amendment was written in the first place.

Because one person abuses a right afforded to all citizens does not justify removing that right from all. Imagine if we applied that logic to everything; we'd have no freedoms left. Which is the Democrats ultimate goal.

If they can turn us into the face of evil they can feel free to take us out with a clear conscience. Just as the Nazi's did with the Jews. It's already happening, the San Francisco city council passed a resolution condemning the NRA as a "terrorist organization". Not to mention all of the derogatory name's that our adversaries in the Democrat Party have labeled us as. But the $64,000 question is: Are we going to allow this to happen? Indeed if we ignore politics we will become complacent in our own demise.

The future of our "Constitutional Republic" is at risk of becoming an unbridled Democracy or mob rule. Every time I hear the word "Democracy" I cringe. It's repeated ad nauseam. A lot of people don't even know what that means? Or the true ramifications of it. They have no conception that one day the "mob" may rule against them at which time it will be their ox that's being gored.

"Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it."--George Santayana


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

corneileous said:


> I woulda said to her as she stormed off that looking at it's ok, it's the kids crawling all over it that you don't appreciate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Actually it was her that pi*sed me off the most. As that's the way she's bringing her children up. If they can't respect the property of others than more than likely they won't respect the rights of others as well. Future criminals in the making.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> If we didn't have a Walmart here, it would really suck. We only have two dedicated grocery stores. We did have three over a year ago, but one closed up.
> 
> We shop @ Walmart quite often. It has all we need at competitive prices. I don't get involved in all the politics that's associated with Walmart, or politics in general.


Walmart is the scum of the earth, if you get a chance watch this video.

Walmart: The High Cost of Low Price | DocumentaryTube


----------

